# Looking at buying a NIB XD



## snowman46919 (Dec 16, 2009)

I have found a NIB XD on gunbrokers.com, actually found a few. Went to Gander mountain and played with the goods as well as a few others some friends had suggested. I decided on the xd as it best fit my hand and was most comfortable on me. The question I come to now is what flavor to get it in. I have looked at the .357 SIG the 9 mm as well as the .40 SW. Out of ammo availability the .357 SIG is almost completely knocked out in the first round, so that leaves me with the 9 and the 40. I intend to carry on almost a daily basis outside of work and am just wondering what the community would recommend.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I can't speak for the 'community,' but I would buy the 9mm.

40S&W is OK, but really unnecessary, with the variety of 9mm ammo out there these days. You can practice with el cheapo Walmart ammo, and buy premium hollow point SD ammo that will be just as effective as .40 S&W.

The 9mm is a pleasure to shoot, and cheap, so you will likely practice more, which is much more important than which particular cartridge you fire.


----------



## snowman46919 (Dec 16, 2009)

Oops forgot to mention I am a shot placement before bullet ego type person. Thats why I have no issues with carrying my Ruger MKII for as long as I have, any piece of lead can drop you it just depends on the placement.


----------



## joelh (Feb 18, 2010)

I have the xd in a 9 is it is a pleasure to shoot. When I was shopping, I shot a .40 in a glock and did not care for the feeling of the recoil.

The xd has been flawless through about 700 rounds and it's accuracy rivals my sig.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I prefer the 9mm.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I too prefer the 9mm.

I shot often and the 9mm is my choice.

RCG


----------



## Brocker91 (Dec 26, 2008)

Agree with the above posts, the 9mm is my favorite. Ammo is about half the cost which allows you to do a lot more shooting. Also, the 9mm round is a pleasure to shoot.


----------



## Highlander1911 (Jan 30, 2010)

9mm is almost a no-brainer. With the JHP loads from many manufacturers the difference in that vs .40 is simply cost. You'll find this same answer all over the 'net. Wally world ammo, 9mm is $9.47 for 50 rnds. It's Federal 115gr FMJ. Perfect for practice, still hits pretty hard.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Bisley said:


> I can't speak for the 'community,' but I would buy the 9mm.
> 
> 40S&W is OK, but really unnecessary, with the variety of 9mm ammo out there these days. You can practice with el cheapo Walmart ammo, and buy premium hollow point SD ammo that will be just as effective as .40 S&W.
> 
> The 9mm is a pleasure to shoot, and cheap, so you will likely practice more, which is much more important than which particular cartridge you fire.


I would go with the 9mm for all the reasons Bisley gave above.


----------

